# Cat cancer when to say goodbye



## m1stify (28 July 2016)

Hi, basically just wondering about other peoples experiences?

My beloved cat that I have 7 years (originally a rescue) has a malignant tumour behind his ear which is a secondary tumour. So its terminal -and the tumour on the head came up very quickly - I would say within a week! He is hyperthyroid so was only at the vets 4 weeks ago for bloods and a check-up. So the onset of this has been very fast.
I know the big decision has to be made soon. But I am wondering how long have I got left with him. The vet thinks days rather than weeks unfortunately. I don't want him to suffer. He is in goodish form since he came back from vets and is eating & drinking & using litter tray as normal - though he seems to be gone off his dry food so I am giving him wet food.
I got the diagnosis yesterday over the phone and I didn't think to ask can I get meds for him. He seems comfortable but is sleeping a lot and has taken to sleeping in the bathroom on the mat rather than his own bed. He is not the cat he was a few months ago but I had attributed this to the hyperthyroid meds. I am on annual leave from next week and I hope to spend his last days by his side - but I have to work today, tomorrow & some of Saturday. I feel guilty about being at work!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 July 2016)

asap


----------



## Blackwijet (28 July 2016)

So sorry to hear about your poor puss!  My Siamese was diagnosed with lung cancer june last year, she is 16 and I've had her for 6 years.  She has been on steroids ever since (as long as I can get them down her throat!) and seems to be coping quite well.  
I tend to work on the theory that as long as she is eating, drink, toileting and keeping herself clean then she is comfortable but as soon as she shows any signs of weight loss/discomfort/not looking after herself etc then I will have to make the difficult decision.    she too sleeps a lot but still enjoys a game and beats up her sister now and again.  I think you will find that your cat will let you know when he's had enough........I tend to believe in a day too early rather than a day to late. Nobody knows your cat as well as you do and I'm sure you will know when the time is right, don't feel guilty about working, cats sleep when you aren't there so he will just be pleased to see you when you get back home.  xx


----------



## pines of rome (28 July 2016)

So sorry for you and your boy. I would ask your vet for advice, maybe he could have some metacam, if you are worried  that he might have pain. I can understand you wanting to spend time with him next week, but I also would worry if I was out all day. I f he seems ok in himself, you might be able to have a little more time together. xx


----------



## m1stify (3 August 2016)

Just a little update he had a bad day Saturday thought that was it it was time but Sat evening he perked up and has been in good form since. Glad of the time with him and he with me!


----------

